# walleye at milton spillway



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

im bored at home laid off and just thought about making this thread. what day would you guess that the walleyes will starting hitting at miltons spillway? my guess is it will start on the 8th or the 10th


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

i will be stopping down tomorrow and will give an update


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks i apprechiate it, good luck


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

What is point of guessing the day? Are you putting money on it or something?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> What is point of guessing the day? Are you putting money on it or something?


What is the point of calling him out on it.... Guy is just excited and anxious to get out and wondering a specific date.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

im just as anxious as he is.. i anticipate dates as well.. gives ya something to look forward too


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

freakofnature13 said:


> im just as anxious as he is.. i anticipate dates as well.. gives ya something to look forward too


yep .....agreed!!!


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

MY guess is March 25...a lot depends of river levels/flow and temps....Ideally 42 degrees is my usual temp I like to see. So let's all get out there and try!!! I am old enough to remember the good ole days below Berlin Dam/spillway area...by Standing Rock....crossing over to the island area....or fishing the deep hole rock undercut by the stairs....those were the days!!! Muskies come up to Milton/Berlin spillways too....


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

The good ole days is right you never know what you will get out of there.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

im heading down there monday


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

do they fish below the berlin spillway??? b/c i saw the regulations and they were only for below the berlin damn to lake milton....not for under milton..am i wrong????


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

you can fish under berlin. accesss is limited however. The property owner got fed up with trash and decided to post it. The fishing used to be amazing down there. Don't know what happened. I haven't done any good there in years.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got my first muskie below Milton yrs back when you couldnt cross over.(water) Then you were allowed too. Lake was still froze but she was movin some water. Couldnt wade across to the island neither. Fish the slack areas for them with small rapallas.(wood) Walleys were off the cut banks. STACKED! Smallies off the rocks with small cranks. They would launch off the rocks off your feet as you pulled your lure out. Probably the best river fishing in ne Ohio.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

My buddy and I used to fish the spillway at berlin in the spring,it was easier to scrape up enough gas money to get there than maumee.Here's a pic he took of me.We were in photography class at this time.this photo is from circa 1986.sophmore. Betcha he got a good score on this one


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

For what it's worth; was there 3/4 for about an hour - nothing yet


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice picture paintEd. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess I only had the one in my gallery.


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pic Ed......those were the days....the walleye run...then the white bass run....standing in your spot so when local sunrise hit.....start fishing!! Thanks for the story otherwise I thought might be a pic from a wildlife officer on the ridge or fishing with you!!! lol They did fish with you incognito down there!!


----------



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am willing to make the drive if I can catch something in the Milton run off, does anyone think there is atleast gills or crappie in there?


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

went there yesterday caught one perch on jig rap tried for more with min and bobber on my other pole no luck.. there is no eyes in there yet


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Intracoastal, lay off the guy. Go kick your dog if you need to be such a ?#[email protected]*&


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

If all this white stuff keeps melting and we get some rain out of the south,it should start stacking those eyes up here in a week or so.As soon as I hear 40's @ the river I'm there.My tackle has O.C.D. its been so long...I'm ready.Keep them reports coming in fellas and good luck!!!!


----------



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

Went out to DeerCreek today, under the bridge there was some open water so we diecided to fish it. My buddy had a huge small mouth on but jumped off right before it was out of the water. We had other bites but all this white crap needs to leave.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think i am heading to the spillway tommorrow and give it a try with some vibees i will post when i get back. but it won't be long i looked at the 7 day forecast and they are calling for 40s and low 50s from what i watched and a couple days of rain so we are in good shape.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

never made it down there today i am gonna try again in a couple of days


----------

